# Moving to texas



## klong707 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm looking to move from California to Texas I was offered a job at Etmc Waco but I can't find much info on how the system works or even if it's a good place to work.

If anyone has worked there before pls shed some light or if there are better paying companies that treat there employees well pls let me know 

Etmc pays 41500 in Waco I'm not even sure if that a good wage in Texas 

Thanks


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 23, 2015)

Going from California to Texas that salary isn't too bad. I don't know that area or system but I've been to Texas and it's a lot cheaper than California.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2015)

It is a decent system. Protocols similar to Kern County. The pay is middle middle class. Lots of ot available. No state taxes.  Decent area. Lots of big cities close. Lots of alternate ems employers too.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2015)

I make more in Texas than I ever could have in Oklahoma


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 25, 2015)

klong707 said:


> I'm looking to move from California to Texas I was offered a job at Etmc Waco but I can't find much info on how the system works or even if it's a good place to work.
> 
> If anyone has worked there before pls shed some light or if there are better paying companies that treat there employees well pls let me know
> 
> ...



You will have zero issues making 41k and living in Waco. Pretty freaking cheap up there. Also as rocket said, no state income tax is nice. Just use Zillow to check out houses for rent. Not familiar with the system though.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jan 23, 2016)

Rents about $650 for a 2br apartment.


----------



## RScott (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know the system, but I grew up in Waco.  I second what folks have said about 41k.  That will go a long way there.  Depending on where you're coming from in California you may be in for a little culture shock.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 26, 2016)

Run with scissors said:


> Rents about $650 for a 2br apartment.




You can't even get a 400sq foot studio apartment for that here.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jan 26, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> You can't even get a 400sq foot studio apartment for thaoutrageousQUOTE]
> 
> Where at? I live in the dfw. So im just going off of the area average. Except for frisco. Where rent is outragous


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 26, 2016)

Colorado. Which in terms of living expense- is becoming the next California. 

Down south (the springs, pueblo, etc) isn't too bad, but anything north of that is outrageous. 

My 2 bedroom is around 1400 without any utilities.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jan 26, 2016)

....hell no.


----------



## Drax (Jan 27, 2016)

Low 40's in Central Texas is a very decent package, would be hard to pass up. I think bottom 30's would even be livable there.


----------



## troycombat (Feb 5, 2016)

ETMC is a decent service. the last time I know they pay ok. Waco is small town around 1.5 hrs north of Austin. But if you're interested to other places there's a lot of services looking for EMT's in Houston. Cypress Creek EMS (northwest of Houston), Harris Co. EMS(greater Houston), Galveston EMS about 1.5 hrs south of Houston, Beaumont EMS (2hrs East of Houston).


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 5, 2016)

Waco is where they have all thebfun shootings n crap at


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 5, 2016)

Really? I always thought Waco was a fairly nice area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2016)

troycombat said:


> ETMC is a decent service. the last time I know they pay ok. Waco is small town around 1.5 hrs north of Austin. But if you're interested to other places there's a lot of services looking for EMT's in Houston. Cypress Creek EMS (northwest of Houston), Harris Co. EMS(greater Houston), Galveston EMS about 1.5 hrs south of Houston, Beaumont EMS (2hrs East of Houston).


And Galveston is looking for quite a few at all levels. We are a little short staffed lol


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 5, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Really? I always thought Waco was a fairly nice area.



It is in some areas. But its mostly ghetto. I'm from the Waco area. I grew up there. I don't live there any more than goodness


----------



## Ethan (Feb 11, 2016)

ETMC Tyler area is nice and very affordable to live


----------



## klong707 (Feb 20, 2016)

Move here and I love it and I got offered more than 50000 a year plus 7500 Bonus


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 20, 2016)

What area did you end up going to?


----------



## klong707 (Feb 20, 2016)

Waco with etmc


----------



## Ethan (Mar 1, 2016)

Is ETMC full in Tyler?


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ethan said:


> Is ETMC full in Tyler?


Call and ask


----------



## klong707 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ethan said:


> Is ETMC full in Tyler?


No they have like 5 medic slots in the smaller areas around tyler


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2016)

Just found out, Galveston County is lookinh for a total of 11 providers. 6 medic,  5 other level


----------



## XXLMedic37 (Mar 26, 2016)

What's the pay for a medic with significant experience around Galveston?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2016)

XXLMedic37 said:


> What's the pay for a medic with significant experience around Galveston?


With Galveston ambulance starting is 16.86 for experienced providers with a raise at six months and easy promotion to team captain (and a 2.something pay raise) after six months.  Plus COL is low and no state tax out of paychecks helps that.


----------

